# Not good Seattle area GSD breeders???



## Tyshyne (Oct 19, 2012)

My husband and I went to look at a GS puppy at a breeder and were almost mortified. The dogs didn't look all the healthy, the house was a mess with big crates throughout with dogs in them just barking. The "trainer" was telling at the to shut up even kicking the kennels pretty hard. The puppies were quite older like 16 weeks and this one was pretty big and very quite. Almost scared. This is most likly not the place for this but does anyone know about bad breeders in the Seattle area? My husband and I don't know what to do as we both left crying. It looked and felt a bit like a puppy mill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call AC and report the place.  Poor babies.


----------



## Tyshyne (Oct 19, 2012)

And I had asked about bad breeders in thoughts maybe someone would name this partcuar one. 

Thank you, I'm calling today. We wanted to take them with us.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

calling animal control is the right thing to do. they will most likely be taken away from this person and given vet care then be placed up for adoption.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you might just have saved a bunch of dogs. may also be able to adopt a pet of a lifetime if they shut this place down. kudos for not just walking away and doing nothing.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

They may also end up euthanized at animal control, especially if they are not healthy and end up catching some of the shelter diseases.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or....AC will see they have food, water, shelter and rabies UTD and leave. Until it gets really out of control, they legally can't do a thing.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

What kind of German Shepherd are you looking for?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sad.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tyshyne said:


> And I had asked about bad breeders in thoughts maybe someone would name this partcuar one.
> 
> Thank you, I'm calling today. We wanted to take them with us.


What you're asking is against board rules. We're not allowed to say "Von GermanShepherdhaus kennels is a bad breeder" (name made up for illustration purposes).


----------

